# What plants can grow on driftwood?



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

moss, and I believe anubias


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yep, as well as ferns, and HC.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

really HC can grow on driftwood? did not know that, have to try that when i get some HC next


----------



## CincyReefer (May 14, 2008)

Thanks! Now is there anyway in perticular that I should mount them onto the wood? or just tie them on?

p.s. whats HC?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i have some that floated up from my first attempt at HC, it stayed on a branch sticking out of the water on my wood and grew there. now i have a nice bit of HC growing on wood emersed. it didnt work when i tried it underwater though (but i only tried once and the peices i stuck in my gravel).

tieing works well. i reccomend cotton thread.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## CincyReefer (May 14, 2008)

alright cool! thanks marko


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I have HC going on driftwood underwater. It does pretty well!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Generally I do very poorly with glue but gel super glue works great to attach java fern, anubias and I even glued fissdens moss on. It is easier for me than trying to wrap thread snugly around branches. The glue isn't permanent but the plants grow to the wood very nicely as the glue holds them steady as the roots grow in.

I have Anubias nana, java fern, java moss and fissdens on my wood.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Downoi (Pogostemon helferi) can also be grown on driftwood. Crispino Ramos has some growing on a piece of wood in his tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

